# How will FreeBSD run on a T490s



## DrEuclidean (Sep 1, 2020)

According to the laptops page (https://wiki.freebsd.org/Laptops/Thinkpad_T490s) the T490s doesn't have wireless support, but the github conversation it links to (https://github.com/wjguo/freebsd/pull/1) somewhat makes it sound like this has been resolved.

Is anyone out there running FreeBSD successfully on a T490s?


----------



## aponomarenko (Sep 1, 2020)

OK with 13-CURRENT: https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=0919d8936f

Good laptop, but WiFi, RAM and CPU are soldered on the board. The WiFi card will work in the 'N' mode (not 'AC').


----------

